# Ford 850 5 speed transmission



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Have just acquired a Ford 850 tractor with a 5-speed transmission. Could shift between R & 3 only. After reading all the threads, finally realized the shifter shaft on the xmission was stuck in the up position. Removed the shift handle and discovered 2 problems. First, the spring was rusted badly and broke when I tried to remove it. Second, the keyway on the shaft looks like it is badly worn allowing a lot of slop.Keyway on the shifter handle is ok but looks very small. Did not find a key when I removed the shifter. Currently soaking the the shaft in penetrating oil to lossen it. Does anyone know where I can get replacement parts?


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello Ernie, Welcome to the forum.

See the attached parts diagram. You might give Messick's a call to see what they can do for you. A machine shop can repair the worn shaft keyway.

Use the diagram to get part numbers. Try tractorpart.com . Also tractor-part.com. Enter your part number to see if they have anything.

For used parts, try tractorhouse.com. Scroll down their home page to the "dismantled machines" section. Click on dismantled machines, then on Ford, then on 850. They list 5 in salvage. 

Good Luck.


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

*850 5 speed*

Thanks for the info. The penetrating oil worked. Shaft slides up/down freely now. Upon closer examination the key slot on the shaft looks like it was made that way. Will have to do some more investigation. Think I can find a suitable replacement spring. Just need a small engine 7/8" valve spring. Might be a little stiff, but I probably need the exercise. Parts list shows a standard 1/8" woodruff key. Will see how that works.

I'm just getting started on this project, tackled shifter first. Looks like I have found a new hobby!


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

*Final Solution*

While waiting for the "majic solution" to un-freeze the pistons, decided to work on my xmission troble. I have never in 77 years (I started working on cars early) seen a wodruff key slot wear like the one on the 5-speed shift shaft. It is a full 7/32" at the top sloped down to 1/8"at the bottom leading me to believe it was designed this way, why I am clueless. However, I found that a 1/4" set screw point is an almost exact fit for the slot. Drilled and tapped the shifter, inserted the key and it tightens up beautifully. Shifter is now functional though not quite original.

The broken spring required a bit of luck. Found a bag of 4 springs at Home Depot for $3.67. Two of them were 7/8" od and 4" long. Had to cut one off to 3" so it would not go into coil bind when the shifter was depressed all the way. Not quite as stiff as I would like it, but works fine.

Now if I can just get the engine unfrozen.


----------



## Stacy trump (Nov 14, 2021)

Not sure how this works here.

Im working on a 850 and trying to remove the shift cover. It will only come up 1/2" off the trans housing. Any tips?


----------

